# March Madness incoming fast...



## clobbersaurus (Feb 18, 2012)

Dunno if anyone already sets this up every year, but wondering if there's any interest in an RUI Tourny Bracket? I could set it up on Yahoo, would be free, for bragging rights....?

SIGN UP HERE, you only need a yahoo addy and you can hide your email from everyone if you choose, also. The password is "twiceashigh". I haven't setup all the options, as it looks like Yahoo has added some shit this year, but I'll get it sorted soon


----------



## jeeba (Feb 18, 2012)

Michigan State's who I am rooting for .Go Spartans!


----------



## clobbersaurus (Feb 18, 2012)

Michigan State will always be Michigan's little brother. Go Blue!


----------



## Growinfo2323 (Feb 19, 2012)

Go blue indeed what a great win against osu!


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 19, 2012)

im gonna check it out


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

clobbersaurus said:


> Michigan State will always be Michigan's little brother. Go Blue!


Its stupid comments like this that make me fucking hate UofM,Did they get their bus back from the repo man yet?I heard after losing to state 4 years in a row they are hurting bad,real bad.


----------



## 2fast92 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in there, I haven't checked it since the Uconn game last night though.


----------



## 2fast92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Fuckin Norfolk State just broke my bracket.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 16, 2012)

i had Missou winning, but i had them losing to florida Sunday, loooks better now


Go Blue fucking Sparty fan, go suck an egg.


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 16, 2012)

GO cats!!!!!


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn theres a lot of upsets,Michigan,Duke,Missouri!! My brackets are now shit!!


----------



## jeeba (Mar 17, 2012)

Duke gone,Missouri gone,Michigan gone......Lets go State!Michigan State!Time to rep for the mitten!Go green go white!


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 17, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Duke gone,Missouri gone,Michigan gone......Lets go State!Michigan State!Time to rep for the mitten!Go green go white!




Sparty on! They looked great last night, I'm watching it again on cbs.com. 
The inside game was impressive. UM needs to watch and learn and their coach does too. They just jack up the three while 4 guys stand around. Izzo would bench every one of them.


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 17, 2012)

KENTUCKY looking damn good to me!!!


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 18, 2012)

jagdog3 said:


> KENTUCKY looking damn good to me!!!


Agree, they looked nice. How confident would you feel if they played MSU next?


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;0ITUcFodiZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ITUcFodiZs[/video]

Lets do it. Go Green.


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 18, 2012)

*left side* WOLF

*right side* PACK

That's how they chant at the RBC center baby. I won quite a few bets on NC State today. Albeit, small bets, but still a win. The Pack took it to a then #1 Syracuse and played very well, almost beat Carolina, had Duke down by 20 points AT Cameron, could have got to the ACC final were it not for ol' boy fouling out. I told everyone in the middle of the season that State will make the NCAA's and I got laughed at. 

Now, having said that, if they play Kansas, they will get anihilated. But it'd be nice to see them play Carolina in a battle for a spot in the Final Four.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 18, 2012)

I had G town winning that game. It was still a great game.


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 18, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Agree, they looked nice. How confident would you feel if they played MSU next?[/QUOTE
> 
> It would be a bad day fo MSU!!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 18, 2012)

jagdog3 said:


> Agree, they looked nice. How confident would you feel if they played MSU next?[/QUOTE
> 
> It would be a bad day fo MSU!!



Idk if youve been watching MSU all season youd see that its always tight up until half time and then MSU pulls away. They do that with both good and bad teams. Ive built a tolerance to having a mental breakdown every half time when things arent looking so great and so I have little issue with it because 3/4 times it goes MSU's way. and for that other quarter of games, I believe in Draymond to pull it through for the tourney.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 18, 2012)

im in there pwning you nubs. too bad i have uconn in the final four.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 18, 2012)

syracuse over marquette in the final 76-53


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 18, 2012)

lol i totally forgot about march madness this year i won 300 last year


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 18, 2012)

My bracket is perfect. I'm going to win.


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 18, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> My bracket is perfect. I'm going to win.


yeah its pretty much toss up with these brackets u never know what can happen shit even duke lost lehigh i didnt see that coming


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think im still doing alright. Im sitting one point behind the leader of my Brackets.


----------



## thechuggler (Mar 20, 2012)

Good picks man. Honestly, you made a lot sense. I'm going with Marquette and Cuse in the Final Four though. Florida St. is no joke though, so that could go either way. I wish I had filled out those brackets now.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

I know its not till tonight but 



Smoke Green, Blow White

Go Green!


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

I was just kidding about the perfect bracket, I didn't even make one. Nice bracket ThatGuy. 

GOOOO STATE GO! clap clap clap GOOOOO STATE GO! 

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gonna be pulling for MSU tonight agaist louisville, freakin can't stand prick pitino.....But in the end the KY WILDCATS will take it all!!! GO CATS!! #BBN


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> I was just kidding about the perfect bracket, I didn't even make one. Nice bracket ThatGuy.
> 
> GOOOO STATE GO! clap clap clap GOOOOO STATE GO!
> 
> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!





jagdog3 said:


> Gonna be pulling for MSU tonight agaist louisville, freakin can't stand prick pitino.....But in the end the KY WILDCATS will take it all!!! GO CATS!! #BBN



[video=youtube;Z4sKg18lTqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4sKg18lTqw[/video]


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

Its going to work out.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

Theres always next season. 



Time to go check campus riot alert


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, it was supposed to be a rebuilding year for State. Not bad at all, considering. Next season they should smash the conference and the NCAA. I can't help but think they really missed Brandon Dawson tonight. His athleticism and rebounding were missed.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 23, 2012)

I never thought I'd say this about Tom Izzo, but it's looking like the blame for this is squarely on him. He will be harder on himself than anyone else.


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn Indiana played good!! But not good enough! GO CATS kick Baylors ass!!


----------



## jeeba (Mar 24, 2012)

Just came in to say Get em next year Boys!Go State.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 25, 2012)

They only lose Draymond and Austin Thornton. They're getting The two best players in MI and the best player from Indiana. Matt Costello is a 6'10 245 lb freak who can do everything. Denzel Valentine is a 6'6 guard who can play every position but center and would immediately be the best passer on the team, and Gary Harris is a McDonald's All American 6'4 guard who could have played just about anywhere. Iirc he was a teammate of Brandon Dawson. 
Izzo could go big with a lineup of Payne at C, Nix and Costello at f and any number of guard tandems that would make the shortest player on the floor 6'4. And they can still run with this lineup. Izzo has more options than minutes for his players, and this group will hang some banners in the next few seasons. 
Oh, they also have 6'8 PF Kenny Kaminski recruited out of Ohio. He had a shoulder injury and missed a bunch of his senior season, and given the amount of talent on next year's roster it would be a lot easier on Izzo if he red shirted, but it sounds like he is healthy and ready to play. He can light it up from the 3 point line. Good times ahead for Sparty.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 25, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> They only lose Draymond and Austin Thornton. They're getting The two best players in MI and the best player from Indiana. Matt Costello is a 6'10 245 lb freak who can do everything. Denzel Valentine is a 6'6 guard who can play every position but center and would immediately be the best passer on the team, and Gary Harris is a McDonald's All American 6'4 guard who could have played just about anywhere. Iirc he was a teammate of Brandon Dawson.
> Izzo could go big with a lineup of Payne at C, Nix and Costello at f and any number of guard tandems that would make the shortest player on the floor 6'4. And they can still run with this lineup. Izzo has more options than minutes for his players, and this group will hang some banners in the next few seasons.
> Oh, they also have 6'8 PF Kenny Kaminski recruited out of Ohio. He had a shoulder injury and missed a bunch of his senior season, and given the amount of talent on next year's roster it would be a lot easier on Izzo if he red shirted, but it sounds like he is healthy and ready to play. He can light it up from the 3 point line. Good times ahead for Sparty.



Im still in 





mode.


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't believe it's KENTUCKYvsLOUISVILLE in the final four!!! I think the cats are a much better team,but anything can happen and if LOUISVILLE wins i'll never hear the end of the trash talking!


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 26, 2012)

my bracket is over. it was rigged.


----------



## jagdog3 (Mar 31, 2012)

What about those cats!!!! One more to go!!!


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats jagdog.


----------



## jagdog3 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot! Going to Rupp Areana tomorrow for the big party If i can get a ticket!


----------

